# Possible New horse



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw this mare last night. She's as sweet as can be. 6 years old, QH. Does anyone see any conformational issues that may affect soundness in the future? We are using her for mainly trail riding. I know they aren't the best photos for conformation but they are all I have right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She has what I call a "limo back", long enough to seat you and 4 of your friends. That can be a weakness, especially as she ages, but not a reason to turn her down if everything else is ok.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She has what I call a "limo back", long enough to seat you and 4 of your friends. That can be a weakness, especially as she ages, but not a reason to turn her down if everything else is ok.


I saw that too but I think it's the angle of the picture or the camera. In person her back is shorter. 

How about her legs?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks a bit 'collywobbled' together, like some of her parts don't quite fit. Will it affect soundness? I don't know, some do some don't.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she looks decent enough. How hard do you plan on working a horse for the trail? Where I keep my horses, the property owner has a horse that doesn't quite look like all the parts fit together but she stays sound. This mare doesn't look anywhere near as odd as the one I'm talking about. She's kept for her sweetheart appeal. All the non riders ride her because she wouldn't hurt a fly.
In the first two photos she looks fine and the last two she looks a little weird. Could be the photo taking or her back is a little long.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that she looks worth going to take a look at.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I think that she looks worth going to take a look at.



We did. Very well behaved. Her movement looked fine to me but my eyes are crossing from looking at so many horses the past few months.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I like her. She looks like she'd be comfortable.
Be sure to ride her outside of an arena before you buy her.
Her feet need some work & she may have a splint on her left front but a PPE will tell if that is old or new.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

natisha said:


> I like her. She looks like she'd be comfortable.
> Be sure to ride her outside of an arena before you buy her.
> Her feet need some work & she may have a splint on her left front but a PPE will tell if that is old or new.


I didn't see that bump on her leg before. Good eye.


----------



## Cowgirlupyup (Jan 31, 2016)

She looks great!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I , too, see the slight weak coupling (where and how her pelvis meets her back), but she has a powerful hind, and very nice shoulder, good bone and nice long neck .

her feet have been allowed to develop run under heels, and long toes, and this can put stress on her tendons, so finding a good farrier will be important. otherwise, I like her! you can't deny her coloration is a plus.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Kelly22790 said:


> Saw this mare last night. She's as sweet as can be. 6 years old, QH. Does anyone see any conformational issues that may affect soundness in the future? We are using her for mainly trail riding. I know they aren't the best photos for conformation but they are all I have right now.


https://youtu.be/mS4VO-1u0M0

https://youtu.be/y1tHL_NnBak


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I saw a little bit of "paddling" in the second video, but I don't think that would affect soundness.

Those feet need serious work though..... I would even go as far as xrays in the PPE


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I like her a lot !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

funny they didn'tr show any trotting. but, she has a nice calm and even tempo. i like her , too.

that arena sounds like it's rock hard.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Watching the 2nd video, at about 55 seconds on to just before she picks up the canter, it looks like she does paddle a bit and it also looks like she's short striding with her right hind. I'd pay some extra attention to her right hip/stifle/gaskin/hock area. Something just looks a little off in her movement. 

Now, looking at the videos, I'll say that a lot of what I didn't like in her pictures appears to be the fault of the pictures.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

If she passes a PPE with x-rays, I'd snatch her up. One of the best horses I've ever ridden was a Grand Prix show jumper who looked like he could whip up a souffle between the jumps.

Seems like a well-broke, kind mare.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the paddling in person too. Those feet are probably the cause? 

She is shod all the way around right now with pads as well. She was like that when they got her so they kept her that way. 

So scared of a PPE! Had two that failed. This will be my third...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kelly22790 said:


> So scared of a PPE! Had two that failed. This will be my third...


Better to fail the PPE than to bring home a horse that goes dead lame right after he gets there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like her, she looks like a nice riding horse. I don't see anything glaring. Talk to the seller and ask if there is anything that wouldn't pass the PPE. It doesn't make any sense to lie when you know it's going to be found with a PPE. Honestly, I don't think that there are any perfect horses out there, but hopefully, you can find one that's perfect for you. Paddling is not the worst thing you can have with a horse.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Something is going to come up on just about every PPE. ESPECIALLY on flex tests. It's just the severity. That's why I'd prefer to do x-rays on everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

EliRose said:


> Something is going to come up on just about every PPE. ESPECIALLY on flex tests. It's just the severity. That's why I'd prefer to do x-rays on everything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't disagree with this. If the vet wants to make a horse fail, he can do it quick on the flex tests. If a horse fails the flex, and there are no other big red flags, I'd definitely go to the radiographs before ruling the horse out.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Exactly. A lot of new horse owners seem to get trapped in a cycle of "every horse I've tried failed their PPE" when in reality it's probably a perfectly serviceable horse for lower-level work. Higher-level or bloodstock is obviously a different story.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

EliRose said:


> Exactly. A lot of new horse owners seem to get trapped in a cycle of "every horse I've tried failed their PPE" when in reality it's probably a perfectly serviceable horse for lower-level work. Higher-level or bloodstock is obviously a different story.



The two horses that I've had a PPE done on:

One had chronic Lyme disease unveiled by the PPE...

Other had pretty severe back soreness and was lame (my fault to let it get to pre-purchase, I should have trusted myself when j thought I saw an off step)


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Kelly22790 said:


> I saw the paddling in person too. Those feet are probably the cause?
> 
> She is shod all the way around right now with pads as well. She was like that when they got her so they kept her that way.
> 
> So scared of a PPE! Had two that failed. This will be my third...


That sounds weird that they would keep the shoes & pads 'just because.' Can you find out who there farrier is & talk to him/her? 
Or plan the PPE right before a reset is due & ask if the shoes can be pulled?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, agree. Pads are not usually "just because". and even taking the shoes off, since she has had ads, she may be tender. If you really want a barefoot horse, she may not be for you. If you are willing to stay with shoes and pads, she may be fine.

I am a believer that EVERY PPE will find something. You just have to know what the flaws are and if you are willing to deal with them, as well as have a vet that can advise you well. That IS what you are paying them for, in part. It is all about sorting out the "red herrings" from something that is a real threat to long term soundness.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Will your barn allow back shoes in a herd situation?


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

PPE is done. Here are the results:

Teeth need floating, pretty pointy she said.

She also saw the paddling gait at the trot. She said her feet need trimming and they are cut a little shorter on the inside which could be causing that.

She also saw the old popped splint. She said it's definitely old and not affecting her whatsoever. 

Upon flexions her right hock was positive but she said it was very minimal. Being nearly 6 years old she agrees that it is most likely due to being a cutting horse and being ridden hard and often early on (mild arthritis possibly). For purposes of trail riding and not really doing any major work (jumping) she doesn't see an issue. She said possibly in the future she may benefit from injections. She didn't find it necessary to do an X-ray of that side as what she saw was very minimal in her opinion.

She said that the horse would definitely be able to go barefoot with some farrier work. 

Temperament wise, she said she was very sweet and respectful throughout the exam.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Watching the 2nd video, at about 55 seconds on to just before she picks up the canter, it looks like she does paddle a bit and it also looks like she's short striding with her right hind. I'd pay some extra attention to her right hip/stifle/gaskin/hock area. Something just looks a little off in her movement.
> 
> Now, looking at the videos, I'll say that a lot of what I didn't like in her pictures appears to be the fault of the pictures.



You got that right! Good eye. Flexions were off SLIGHTLY in the right hock.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If the arthritis is minimal, if you don't plan on an overly physical career with this horse, if you plan on keeping her in a manner that is best suited to keep arthritis at bay (out all or at least the majority of the time), and if you absolutely love everything else about her then I'd go ahead and purchase. If I was on the fence about her before the PPE then I'd probably keep looking.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

You could also consider getting a PPE from a farrier to supplement the vet's information. The shoe situation seems curious. Are the pads such that you can see her frogs? 
It might just be my own superstition, but I always pick out a horses hooves when I review it. I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable buying a horse that I hadn't been able to poke on.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I know I'd flunk a flexion test & my knees are OK.
I'd take a chance on the mare, put her on a joint supplement & get a good farrier.
Did you ride her outside of an arena or take her away from the barn?


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Taking a chance and bought her today. She will arrive this evening.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Woo! Good luck with her!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats! Give us an update along with pictures, please.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats ! She's a cute mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are my two girls. New gal on the left!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Meeting my dog


----------

